# Help required to catch natives - I am desperate



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The pygmy strike pros in brown trout and rainbow trout colour, plus your usual jackalls would be my pick. Dads neighbour gets a lot of yellas from glenbawn but always takes dads garden worms as bait.

Don't know much else about them Gatesy, good luck mate it sounds like fun.

Cheers Dave

Edit: perhaps the powerbait worms might be a go'er


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Gday mate, their is a Dvd called luring Murray Cod which is excellent, it has hints tips awesome footage, thay mainly use spinner baits of ranging sizes and baitcasters, 14-20pnd braid, fluro leader, looks like 6-8kilo outfits, its mainly landbased fishing in the Tamworth area, not sure if that is near where you are going, pm me Ive got a copy of the dvd if you want to borrow it, either pickup or Ill post for you cheers, Justin.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Here you go mate, hope this helps you a bit ( still only caught just over what I can count on 1 hand ):

Do I troll hard bodies?

Well definately yes, I have caught EVERY fish trolling hard bodies on lures with tight actions ( Travelling from as slow as 1kmph up to 3kmph - Sorry, I dont do knots ). Look for weed beds or troll out wide close to banks and structure. Often coming from Deep water to shallow keeps them keen, they like to hang around the drop off zones.

Do i work over snag with spinner baits or hard bodies?

I would say Spinnerbaits as all the good Cod fisho's praise Spinnerbaits for throwing at Snags. Nothing wrong with Hard Bodies but by the time the hardbody reaches the designated depth you could be out of the strike zone unless you cast beyond the area you want to target and retireve past. Try casting SB's tight into structure and sink to required depth ( Count down ).

What kind of spinner baits / hard bodies should i be using (please provide some brand names)?

Spinnerbaits - Bassman 4x4 / Tandem ( Double Colarado ), Ausspin Twinspin, Any brand would do.
( http://www.bassmanspinnerbaits.com.au/, http://www.ausspinlures.com/ )

Sizes from 1/4 up to 1/2 oz, 3/8 oz IMO would possibly be all you need...

Hardbodies - Oargee Plow, AC Invader ( 50mm upwards ), Extractor / Hammerhead, Stumpjumpers ( Any size, 1 - 4 ), Pedatek Boomerang, Muldoon Big Mong, Viking Talisman, Killalure Pakrat, Jackal TN 50/60, Jackal Chubby ( Deep, Ghost Ayu ), Rebel Crawfish, Rapala Shad Rap RS, Craftmaster Merlin / Turtle, Giant Flatfish / Kwikfish lures etc etc etc... I could go on for ever man, way too many to choose from...
( http://www.riverinasportfishing.com/aclures.htm,

What are the peak period to fish for these suckers (dusk and dawn i assume?)

Yeah but dont let the middle of the day put you off, 3pm when the sun is at its highest can do some damage to your skin and the fishes confidence. I would fish all day for them if I could...

What kind of retrieves should i be looking to try?

Spinnerbaittin' is an artform some master ( Others, like myself, do not ). Try helicoptering them down till the line goes slack and hopping them back with rod lifts / pauses slowly, a lot like working a soft plastic back to its point of origin. Slow and steady retrieves work just as well, mix it up till you get the fish and then remember what you did. As per hardbodies I would slow roll them back ( When not trolling them ) trying to hit them on as much stuff as possible without getting snagged. Bouncing bibs is an artform that gets you in the zone, if your not snagging up occasionally your not maximising hang time. Only other thing I do is to use a searching lure like a Jackall TN 60 thats noisy as hell and brings fish in closer to have a better look with its piercing tungsten rattle and shimmering action ( Maybe you should invest in a Tackleback lure retriever? ). I have dropped a decent fish on these and seen a few members get walloped on them by Goldens and big name Redfin.

Cant answer the last question, hope this helps Gatesy ( I read SHITELOADS of magazines on Natives ).


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate if your fishing around gunda, 
get as far away from town/civilisation as possible,

surprisingly the rivers out that way still hold some good fish but you will find the areas which are easy to access have been stripped by the ********.
Setlines are a done thing out that way so the further you get from people the better.

Most people use bait out that way but the cod will readily smash a lure,
as paff said spinnerbaits are probably the best bet and you can cover heaps of ground.
ive found the cod down that way love a 1/2-3/4 oz red/black model. personally i use the ausspin ones but all will work.
try trolling but i think most of your fishing will be either casting spinners at deep snags or soaking a shrimp in the same areas.

hope that helps a bit and dont forget a tackleback as its pretty snaggy country in parts


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck Gatesy,

If you after Cod some of the best fishing times will be from Dusk till Dawn........nothing better than catchin Cod on surface 

Should be some good surface fishing at this time of year with the weather being a bit warmer.

Surface Lures I'd reccomend for Cod:
- Mudeye Depthcharge 85
- Large Jitterbugs (Regular or Jointed, go for Black)
- Halco Night Walker

Cast your lure as tight as possible in to likely looking snags, let em sit for a good while (until the ripples fade).....give em a twitch or two, let em sit......twitch again.......couple of winds........twitch.........half a dozen winds........most strikes will come in close to the snag but the fish might follow the lure into open water so its worth a pause and twitch here and there on the way in  I've seen Cod follow a lure right to the fishermans feed when surface fishing at night only to splash water all over them when doing an abrupt about face as the water became too shallow to swim.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXMAu1kAAC9XgAAQQIcAqBwAP///oDABEmIamTICank1BpiHqaaDVPJppipoepo9INPRNAaNEnpJ6TxTIyAATKuFdkwlsiSq56fsMyuSA3RtZsqqrEmt2jc1pvyyhsZ06oeLRCAxxf2J5258CdIyV6AkkBaxgOUDS9VMeV57QAwUCG0Ufoh8PUPWcftOW6mdy6k8o4hhaa1OdmyXcZIkBTNm9ZAELo1obK/eg4JjjTZrrTr0UV5FOx2x0LxrHC5wFFM5Jbm+kDztjJNUZdwYtBAMis6IDapY/MRJtM68kvG/Kwa71WRZHbSyOt4K2nOaoFV87kzo1YLxgqBVAzWFLyFRlRPx6O83yPnxnN+jheMRMqWKyG9n8XckU4UJBzALtZA=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess it depends on the lure Yaker,

I run / test a lure next to the yak and judge what is best by the action it imparts on the rod tip, by tight I mean running with a controlled swinging ( Wide ) action... Not like a Tassie devil rigged the wrong way, bent to oblivion ( Widest ).

Most of the hard bodies mentioned above follow this rule except for the Jackall Chubby, I guess because of the size of the lure compared to the others it remains tighter than the rest. Funny to note that the Chubby has accounted for most Canberra Native's caught on this forum in the last 3 months. I really need Craig450 to coment on this given his 20 + Goldens / Cod in 9 trips.

I am the 7 Native fish expert & Mr. 5 minute professional! 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Gee Michael,

You should drive another 250km and meet us at Cressbrook dam near Toowoomba for a fish, :lol:

Now why are you going to spend xmas out there? Will be hot work fishing out there that time of year.

I'd head up towards Inglewood end of the river, I think it's called macintyre brook from memory, would be some good fish in there.

Michael here's a link old but has some good info,

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/camping/00may.html

And a more recent one

http://sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Goondiwindi.htm

Cheers


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Cod love very very slow retrieves so the lure is just moving...repeat cast by 10 if it looks fishy...cod n' yellowbelly love back eddys and snags...they station just under submerged logs/branches and lazily hit yabbies,lures floating by...all the members' abovementioned advice is spot on
8lb may get you a sporting chance on most fish
Regards,
johnny


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

ditto as to what has been said!

i am no expert by any means but four things i would suggest:
1. bassman quadspins in black/purple or black/green in 3/8oz fished on a baitcaster outfit, cast out let it sink, click the reel in gear and just slow roll that baby with the occasional pause to let it flutter back to the bottom, fish it all the way back to the yak
2. Berkley frenzy/jackall/daiwa lipless cranks with crushed barbs fished on a lighter spin out fit, fished in exactly the same method with a slighty faster roll
3. a tackleback....that baby will pay for itself in no time!
4. beer....a few coldies breaks things up a bit and lets ya take in the scenery

As Paff has said trolling hardbodies can be an effective way of covering heaps of ground but for my mind you cant get the lure right into the snags and natives can require that lure to be repeated numerous times right in their face in order to entice a strike! and besides, the best part about fishing for natives is feeling that initial strike....BANG, hold on tight and good luck!oh, and i will echo that part about getting off the beaten track, the more isolated the better.

cheers


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Put a Mumbler or Chatterbait on that list Gatesy, from what I have read (no personal experience) the cod love em.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

> Of course, you're 30 years too late to find them in the shops.


I think you could still but the hard body flopys more recent than that as I remember buying one in the very early 90's

I wish you could still get them. (without paying top $ on ebay)


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

I swear by stump jumpers for cod and yellas. They live up to their name and have interchangeble bibs for depth/action.

I grew up out that way and was mostly brought up fishing bait and set lines, but that was a long time ago. The only fish we used to eat was yellowbelly on the bbq in beer batter. I guess we get spoiled for choice these days with the fish that are available for the plate, but my old man still can't pass up a nice yella.

All the best, sounds like a great adventure.

Roydsy


----------

